# Keyboard Function Keys Not Working



## wanmike (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi. I have a Lenovo 3000 v100 laptop, and it comes with its own set of function keys. You press the "Fn" key and then whatever corresponding key for various functions. However, recently I had a malware attack, and although I think it was fixed (in this forum), some of these Fn keys don't work. 
Specifically, Fn + F7 (Monitor Control) and Fn + F12 (Hibernate). 
Also, the "Lenovocare" hard button and the "multimedia control" hard button also do not work.
This link : ftp://ftp.software.ibm.com/pc/pccbbs/mobiles_pdf/41w3465.pdf
has a bit of infomration on the Fn keys in general.

Also, around the same time (I don't know if this is related), but when I go to Power Management in the Control Panel, the dropdown list of Power Schemes contains nothing and I cannot set any of the options (i.e. when to turn off, standby, etc).

I have tried downloading and installing the drivers again, as well as various antimalware scans. The keys by themselves work (f7 and f12), and the Fn key in general works, just not together.

Can anyone help?

Or can anyone perhaps suggest a more appropriate forum?


----------



## wanmike (Oct 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## manoslagos (Oct 8, 2006)

I also got the same problem with my FN Hotkey after a malware probelm i had..Thre thing is that my FN doesnt work at all so i cant access the LCD brightness and all the other applications of the FN+sth functions..
I am getting an error message about the hot key each and every time windows start but i still didnt try anything..
Does anybody have any idea what can i do about it??


----------



## wanmike (Oct 3, 2006)

bump

Can anyone help? Or redirect us to another forum?


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

To both of you. Back up important data and do a clean install of windows.


----------



## wanmike (Oct 3, 2006)

Is there any way to do that without deleting all of my programs, or does that defeat the purpose of it?

I feel hesitant to do this right away... is there anyway that someone experienced could look take a closer look at the problem before resorting to this?


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Since you say you had a malware attack it seems it may have deleted certain crucial files. This is why i recommended a clean install. Sure its a pain to re-install all of your programs. But i'm betting it will take longer to resolve your situation when in a few hours time your system could be fully operational again. 

Thats the way i look at it anyway.

THEN when you do get your system setup I would image the drive with Acronis or Norton Ghost. That way if it happens again you won't have nearly as much work to do.

If you feel this was a result of the cleaning and people from this forum helped you in the networking and security forum then i would take it back to them and see if they can assist in restoring functionality. This does not appear to be a hardware issue.


----------



## wanmike (Oct 3, 2006)

Okay, thanks for you help.


----------



## akandrews (Mar 27, 2007)

Wondering if you got your FN+F7 working again. I have the same problem and the same computer and hoping you might be able to give some tips.

thanks


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You might want to start your own thread. I doubt someone who hasn't posted here for six months is going to answer your question.


----------



## wanmike (Oct 3, 2006)

Well apparently I've subscribed to this thread, so it emailed me. 

All of my keys started working again a while ago... I recall restoring the system at one point, but I'm not sure that that's what fixed it, because I don't remember it working immediately after the install. 

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## akandrews (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, I appreciate the reply anyway. Lucky you. I tried doing a restore but it refuses to take - "no changes made" for some awful reason. Oh well. Hopefully someday mine will come back!

thanks


----------

